# Michigan Trail Riders



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone one here is part of the michigan trail riders assocation. We ride across the state every other year with them and i was looking at there site and they don't have a calander up yet. Does anyone no the week that the June ride takes place in.
If you are part of the MTRA you may know me as velcro buns:wink:


----------

